# Paging DeRosa King and C50 owners



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm torn between the two - which to buy. Can someone shed some light?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

b6d6 said:


> I'm torn between the two - which to buy. Can someone shed some light?


There is only one KIng  
I know a guy that had C40, and now has King. He swears that DeRosa suits him better.
Whatever you choose, you won't miss


----------

